# Future Trophy 126



## rklagstad (May 13, 2009)

I bought a Future Trophy 126 for $300 from Dicks Sporting Goods.This is my second Kayak and it is so much better than the first one I bought.I caught my 2 biggest fish ever off of my Kayak this year.The Pike was a blast in the Yak, I was being pulled everywhere. Jsykes3 had to use his Kayak to push mine to shore so we could get out and bring him in.Jsykes3 and I normally fish around the Cuyahoga River or around Portage Lakes if anyone ever wants to fish with us.


----------



## rustyfish (Apr 27, 2004)

Those are some nice looking fish, Iv caught a few Pike and Muskie but they were all pond stocked. Id love to tie into some wild ones, and on a yak would be even better.

I got a kayak this year and on my first few trips I caught my personal best hybrid stripe bass and sauger. Plus more catfish than iv caught from the bank, and iv fish the bank more times. They sure do help!


----------



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 9, 2011)

rklagstad,
Congrats on the new kayak...and the very nice fish too. 

I've considered getting a Future Beach to replace my Old Town Vapor. Can you stand up in your's?

Bowhunter57


----------



## LilSiman/Medina (Nov 30, 2010)

My brother and my buddie both got that yak about 2 weeks ago. One green, the other orange. They love them.


----------



## Northern1 (May 9, 2012)

Nice fish! I have the same kayak- its a good one!


----------



## leftfordead88 (Oct 22, 2007)

They make a seat upgrade for that yak if you decide it's too uncomfortable . I replaced mine with the upgrade and it's amazing, higher backrest and more padding all around. Let me know and I'll dig up the model number and stuff.. Other than the stock seat I couldn't be happier with the trophy 126. I've caught many fish out of it and i beat the hell out of it on a regular basis, it takes all the abuse I throw at it. , the front hatch makes a great cooler for all day trips, just throw an ice pack in it and a couple redbulls and snacks and you are good to go!


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## rklagstad (May 13, 2009)

I would like to somehow set up my camera on my Kayak but I'm not sure what I need to do that.


----------



## Riverjam (May 30, 2012)

nice fish.

for mounting your camera, have you looked at the yakattack panfish?


----------



## bjpatrick (Jun 18, 2010)

I'm actually getting ready to purchase a Future Trophy 126 or Field And Stream 12 this weekend. I do possess a question about leashes. 

Do you use rod leashes?
Do you use a paddle leash?

Did you need anything extra for the Future Trophy 126 for fishing?


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

bjpatrick said:


> Do you use rod leashes?
> Do you use a paddle leash?


Yes to both. I have a very nice Bending Branches paddle I'd hate to loose. I fish with a Garcia Mitchell 510 spinning reel on a matched 7'Conolon Rod and a 1960's Abu Garcia Ambassadur 5000 on a St. Croix rod. I'd die if I lost either one.

All leashes are not created equal. Some will not stand the rigors of white water or serious ocean waves or surf.


----------



## DC9781 (Apr 3, 2009)

No leashes.. Also, for the Trophy 126 might want to consider a stadium seat/cushon. The standard seat can be a bit rough when you go on a long float. In time, the back hatch will get some water in it so you might want to pickup a dry box from Walmart. That field and stream boat looks pretty sweet. Never paddled one though.


----------



## Love2kayak (Apr 30, 2011)

I have a stadium seat in my 144 and it works great. I think 18$ at Wally world. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## rklagstad (May 13, 2009)

I just want to be able to mount my camera for cheap.


----------



## Northern1 (May 9, 2012)

I use leashes for my rods. Nothing fancy. I just tie a 1/8 or 1/4 inch camping rope around the handles and then find an eyelet. Cheap, and effective.


----------



## RustyGoat (May 17, 2011)

I have a leash on my paddle and rod floats on the rods. I figured having leashes on the rods would just get tangled up. I only fish lakes/reservoirs so I really dont have to worry about them getting washed away.


----------

